# Interesting article about AC Induction vs Brushless DC motors



## meanderingthemaze (Jan 25, 2010)

Since there has been a lot of talk about brushless DC motors recently it seems, figured I'd post this article which helped me to understand the differences. 

http://www.teslamotors.com/blog/induction-versus-dc-brushless-motors


----------



## Automcdonough (Sep 1, 2010)

nice link! thanks.


----------



## umurali2000 (May 3, 2010)

Very useful and informative like ... Thanks a lot for sharing ..


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

tesla was very secretrative about rotor but not the stator . outsourcing the stator , inhouseing the rotor . I'm thinking switched reluctance type rotor . I like the idea of PM to start then moving on to induction then SR . my abc chech is sh--.


----------



## Automcdonough (Sep 1, 2010)

I thought the motor and controller is sourced by ac propulsion labs


----------

